# Comparisons Move, Kinect, and Wii-mote



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Draws More Fists Than Comparisons With Move*
07/21/2010 Written by Kishen Patel










Thanks to this new motion controller craze, the console wars are set to heat up even more. As ironic as this may sound, since motion controls are primarily casual and console wars are stereotyped towards the hardcore, that has not stopped Sony from drawing their punches at the competition pre-release. At the recent Sony Media Holiday Preview Event, Sony Computer Entertainment decisively took jabs at the competing waggle devices.

Going above and beyond the typical marketing and advertising spiel, the media kit took host to a comparison chart pitting the PlayStation Move, Nintendo Wii, and Microsoft Kinect traits and features together.










With the chart, SCE is simply driving home the fact that the Move controller can pay homage to Wii-style games, like Dead Space Extraction, support Kinect-like Eye Toy and voice command titles, such as EyePet, and even a mix of both with titles like The Shoot. In any case, features are great to have and crucial even but it is the software lineup that will lead to success in the end, right? What do you think?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Charts like this bug me, as they are simply geared at a full set of yes's by whomever produces them, and some no's mixed in so as to be perceived as negative. Kinect doesnt need batteries, so why they comparing that, Kinect has skeletal tracking, so why ist that an option, and the slightly negative annotation attached to the Wii remote's wireless ability isnt needed, anyway . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

I'll wait till I play some stuff before deciding, but its a shame I dont really play on the PS3 as it will liely lead to me not trying the move anyway, much the same as Ive missed out on some great Sony titles like GoW3, Ico, and others


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will say this take the chart with a grain of salt as Dan has pointed out the need for batteries is unnecessary for the Kinect, that is why we are here to point out the inconsistencies of the PR machine from the Big 3 it's all about checks and balances here on HTS.
(for viewers of this thread who may not be members)

IMHO MS is going to have start having some more hands on demos for the public, I going to Lollapalooza this year and will be checking out the Move demo they will have setup. I going for the music but the Move demo is an unexpected bonus that I can't pass up while I'm there.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That'll be sweet, and your impressions will be great. Personally, I reckon the Move system is likely to be slightly more responsive than Kinect, and should be better for some things, especially where actual gaming is concerned. I'm actually more hyped for Kinects more subtle applications than the stuff that is going to be designed as a sole application for it, i.e Kinect based games. 

That said, gaming for me is about anything but getting up of my rear and actually doing stuff , and the adoption of it is obviously a recognition of Nintendo's success. I'm just worried that there isnt enough room in the market for 3 Wii type consoles, so both Move and Kinect are going to have to distinguish themselves, and I think Kinect is actually better placed to do this, as long as it actually works well. I've more faith in Move delivering on its promises though, so for me the above chart is probably a more accurate portrayal of how I see move versus the competition. Still, I think Move needs to distinguish itself from the Wii to become truly successful, otherwise it'll simply dilute the market, which I dont see as constructive.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope to get the chance to get my hands on it no telling how long the line will be, if I wanted to run and jump I would be playing outside with my kids.


----------

